# Recommend a dog groomer in Manchester



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good dog groomer in Manchester? Around the denton/hyde area?

I thought I would treat my two boys to a bath and nail clip at the groomers. They have never been to a groomer before. Coles is a medium dog and Buster is a giant dog.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's been a few years since I used them but I used to use one on Hyde Road in Denton. K9 Kuts I think it's called. There used to be one just before it on the left as you come from Crown Point towards Hyde and I preferred that one but I think it's closed down now.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> It's been a few years since I used them but I used to use one on Hyde Road in Denton. K9 Kuts I think it's called. There used to be one just before it on the left as you come from Crown Point towards Hyde and I preferred that one but I think it's closed down now.


Thank Sarah. I think I know the one your talking about. I have been eyeing this one up for the last couple of months but wanted a recommendation before going there.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

As I say, it's been about 4 years since I used them but they managed to bath and dry Rupert and clip his nails without causing him to completely shut down. If it's still the same people I'd certainly recommend them.


----------

